# statt domain kommt http://127.0.0.1/



## mrairbrush (20. Mai 2009)

Habe eine Domain eingerichtet und wenn ich diese aufrufe stellt Browser auf
http://127.0.0.1/ um.
Habe den Fehler gefunden weiß aber nicht wie man ihn behebt.
Server erwartet eine index.html oder index.php, da ist aber nur eine default.php drin die ich auch nicht ohne großen Aufwand ändern kann. Wie weise ich jetzt zu das auch eine default.php genommen wird?
Weiß das es eher eine Linuxfrage ist aber vielleicht kann mir sie dennoch jemand beantworten.

*Hat sich nach ändern der http.conf erledigt*


----------

